# Happy Birthday to the Heidelberg Catechism



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday to the Heidelberg Catechism Heidelblog

A belated Happy Birthday to the Heidelberg Catechism. On 19 January 1563 (Julian Calendar) the first edition of the catechism was adopted by the Palatinate Church. 
Though earlier scholarship thought and wrote about the catechism as if it were the product of two authors (sometimes Zacharias Ursinus, sometimes Caspar Olevianus), modern scholarship recognizes that Ursinus, drawing from several sources, was the primary author (of perhaps 70%) of the catechism. Olevianus probably contributed some of the questions and answers but the final shape of the catechism was the result of an editorial committee.

Read more on the HB.


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 21, 2010)

You may be a bit early. 19 January 1563 (Julian Calendar) would be 29 January 1563 (Gregorian Calendar).


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 22, 2010)

Good!

I'm usually late.


----------

